# Happy Holidays Everyone



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I hope everyone has a happy, fun and safe Holiday and New Year and peace and goodwill to everyone.







PS Hopefully symptoms free as well.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ditto and the same to you.....BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thank you Shawn and BQ, and to everyone, happy holidays, and wishes for every blessing and peace for all in the New Year!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2003)

I just dropped you an email yesterday with Holiday Greetings for ya.... but something good is always better done twice around.HAPPY HOLIDAYS


----------

